
The security aspects of the president's SIPRnet phone - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13045261
======
gaius
_As most smartphones also come equipped with GPS navigation, the device could
also act as a radio beacon, and broadcast the owner’s location._

Umm, no...

~~~
dantheman
From the article they mention that if the software on the device can be
modified then GPS data can be transmitted to a 3rd party. I don't see how that
can be contentious.

~~~
gaius
Well, any mobile phone can be located by knowing what cell towers it's nearest
to or what Wifi access points it's connected to. GPS doesn't transmit
anything.

~~~
dantheman
Agreed, but the article was talking about how the platform can be compromised
and through rogue software it can transmit location and audio.

